

Macy's and the Plain Text, Unencrypted Password - Robdel12
http://threetwelvecreative.com/blog/bid/185656/Macy-s-and-the-Plain-Text-Unencrypted-Password

======
dschwartz88
Am I the only who is crazy surprised this still happens? New startups have
absolutely no excuse since every framework/language has some helpers for users
and passwords. Old companies have no excuse because its trivially easy to
upgrade users passwords to the new encrypted format.

